# WindowBuilder als VE-Nachfolger?



## El_Lobo (23. Jun 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Generelle Frage zum VE: sehe ich das richtig, daß Eclipse zusammen mit Google den WindowBuilder als GUI-Editor anbietet und VE nicht mehr unterstützt?
Gibt es bereits Erfahrungen damit, hat jemand schonmal mit dem WindowBuilder gearbeitet? Das Ding scheint ziemlich neu zu sein, was bei mir eine gewisse Skepsis auslöst...

Danke und Gruß

El Lobo


----------



## eRaaaa (23. Jun 2011)

El_Lobo hat gesagt.:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Generelle Frage zum VE: sehe ich das richtig, daß Eclipse zusammen mit Google den WindowBuilder als GUI-Editor anbietet und VE nicht mehr unterstützt?


Ja


> Gibt es bereits Erfahrungen damit, hat jemand schonmal mit dem WindowBuilder gearbeitet?


Ja


> Das Ding scheint ziemlich neu zu sein, was bei mir eine gewisse Skepsis auslöst...



Nö, ich finde ihn super!


----------



## Gast2 (23. Jun 2011)

eRaaaa hat gesagt.:


> Nö, ich finde ihn super!


Jep, ich auch!
Bisher noch keine Probleme damit gehabt.


----------



## lam_tr (23. Jun 2011)

Ich bin auch der Meinung dass WBuilder leicht zu bedienen ist und vor allem nicht unnötigen Quellcode erzeugt. Sehr zu empfehlen, Ausserdem wird dieser Editor ab der Eclipse Version Indingo mitgeliefert.


----------



## ARadauer (24. Jun 2011)

Und neu ist der auch nicht, gibts schon länger. War ein kommerzielles Produkt. Google hat einfach die ganze Firma gekauft und das Programm frei gegeben...


----------



## Wildcard (24. Jun 2011)

Und ja, VE hatte vor wenigen Wochen sein Termination Review und ist damit offiziell tot und archiviert.


----------



## El_Lobo (24. Jun 2011)

Hi Leute,
besten Dank für die Antworten. Klingt ja alles ganz vielversprechen, werde mir das Ding bei nächster Gelegenheit ziehen.

Grüße,
El Lobo


----------



## Java4Life (25. Jun 2011)

Der Window-Builder ist übrigens automatisch in der neuen Eclipse-Version enthalten (Indigo). Also ich finde den auch super. Und das google damals die Firma aufgekauft hat,spricht eigentlich auch für sich


----------



## Gast2 (25. Jun 2011)

Hast du den WB in Indigo mal gefunden?
Meines wissens nach ist der Window Builder noch nicht ganz fertig für Indigo.


----------



## Java4Life (25. Jun 2011)

Nya,habe Indigo zwar geladen,aber noch keine Zeit zum testen gehabt. Hatte mich an der offiziellen Seite orientiert...Zitat:

WindowBuilder, a popular GUI builder for Eclipse developers, is now open source and part of Indigo...

Aber kann durchaus sein,dass es noch nicht fertig ist...Werde es die nächsten Tage testen.

Notfalls schau mal hier: WindowBuilder


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (25. Jun 2011)

Also ich musste den extra aus dem Marketplace laden


----------



## Wildcard (25. Jun 2011)

Indigo ist nicht das Paket zum Herunterladen (da gibt es viele Verschiedene), sondern der Release Train. Alles was zu Inidgo gehört ist auf der Main Update Site Indigo zu finden und kann von dort installiert werden. Was dann per Default in den EPP Download Paketen landet ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## thefake (26. Jun 2011)

Und auch wenns auf der offiziellen Seite noch nicht steht:
Installing WindowBuilder Pro - Google Java Developer Tools - Google Code

Unter
Update Site Installation into Eclipse 3.6 - Google Web Toolkit - Google Code findet sich schon ein indigotauglicher Release des WindowBuilder


----------

